

What will happen to the traditional desktop? - nvr82

I've been using Windows 8 RTM now for some weeks and to be honest I am very frustrated. It just does not cut it on the desktop.<p>I'm an author of two commercial desktop applications and, of course, thinking to make "metro/win8" versions of them. It will be hard and it will feel stupid because of the limitations in functionality what one can do.<p>I could just keep developing traditional desktop stuff and ignore win8 ui, but then...if traditional desktop apps are dying what's the point of keep developing them.<p>Or I could just go and switch to Linux (To be honest I really want to and probably will, I don't need to make living out of the applications, so I dont have to worry how many licences I sell and so on)<p>So fellow hackers, any advice for me? Opinions? What do you think about Windows 8?
======
SlipperySlope
Why not just target Windows 7 users? Postpone your migration to Windows 8
until you see if it is indeed popular.

Very likely Windows 8 will have slow uptake for traditional desktop/laptop
users. An early indication will be the continuing availability of Windows 7 on
retail PCs next year.

------
jamesjguthrie
Windows 8 has a desktop and runs everything that Windows 7 runs, in the same
way. What's the problem?

~~~
jamesjguthrie
The main (only?) thing it's missing is the Start button.

------
propercoil
your average person, grandma, dinosaur wants the most generic application
possible. I would continue building for win 7/xp etc and maybe develop a mvp
for win8 (generic and quick as possible to see if there is any adoption)

